# Help Wanted: Southeast Michigan (Oakland, Wayne, Macomb Counties)



## Macomb-Lawn

As it states. Looking for EXPERIANCED plow drivers, shovlers, and salt truck drivers (CDL B Required.) Please send me an email if you are interested with all your contact information.

[email protected]

Dan Daogaru


----------



## Ian

Macomb-Lawn,

I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey there I also sent you a e-mail.:waving:


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Got it. Sent reply.


----------

